# Perfect7 Kidding Thread



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it that time already? Our girls were all pasture bred from Sep-Oct for Feb-Mar kids. This year we have 7 does (3 are ff) and I'm sure 6 of them took. The one I'm not so sure about is a massive doe anyway, but she does appear to be developing an udder even if she hasn't filled out. The contestants are:

Karma (Boer)
Tatonka (Boer)
Bandi (Boer)
Rachel (Nubian)
Val (Boer, ff)
Stormy (Boer, ff)
Cricket (Boer, ff)

The buck is our 88% blk/wht paint buck so hoping for some color! Karma looks to be about 2 weeks out comparing udder pics to last years, so I'm betting on her first, followed by Bandi and Rachel. This year I built two seperate birthing stalls in our barn with flood lights and camera so we're set!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hope all goes smoothly especially for those FF


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hoping for quick and easy deliveries for you and your does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Stranger! I've been wondering where you have been at! Sounds like you will be busy the next couple of months! I hope all is well with your goaties and can't wait to hear more about their kids


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the kids.... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! Our boer buckling (now 11 months) has a surprisingly kiko looking head and horns with a boer body. :laugh: Very interesting indeed! There's no telling what we're going to get.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, Karma is starting to lose her plug, a thin amber strip about 2 inches long. Her ligs on the right were gone last night but mushy on left. Of course, she played around with her ligs coming and going last year. She's dropped and hollowed out. Her udder has filled quite a bit but not strutted, of course, she didn't do that until the day prior to delivery last year. Time to move her to a stall overnight. I had guestimated her due on the 12th but she may go by this weekend. Lovely! It's dropping into the 30's at night this weekend when it's been in the mid-50's.
She isn't nearly as big as she was last year, I haven't given her as many fritos, so maybe it wont be a single ten pounder this year.
Let the games begin!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> a thin amber strip about 2 inches long


 That is the sign....babies soooon................. :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well Karma's ligs are completely gone now and tonight she's up and down pawing a lot. She's also doing some occasional grunting and holding her tail off to the side, stretching and arching her back. No streaming, so I think she just wants to keep me up late. I'm thankful for this camera so I can watch from inside because it's 46 degrees and very windy. Our GP Ber has parked herself right outside the birthing stall and is watching intensely. :laugh: 
I think the 12th is a pretty good guess but we could see kids a little sooner.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She sounds SUPER close!!

IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I say kids tonight! Good luck! and keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding........ :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

No kids last night, but she was up and down all night long waking me up with her pacing and pawing. I know she's close, so the next few days will probably be nerve wracking. It's still much easier than last year when I was a "first freshner".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is close... that is for sure ...any discharge..and how are her ligs?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Pam, she has no heavy discharge, though there is evidence of some when I check because it has stained a bit on her bag and back of her legs with straw sticking a little. Her ligs are gone but last year she had the disappearing and reappearing ligs. I am able to get fingers up under her tail head, so very soft. Last year she was extremely vocal as she entered active labor and her tail did this "s" kind of thing. She was so loud last year that she had the whole herd doing the war cry!
I have her out to pasture during the day peeking out at her while bringing her in during the evening. It's gorgeous weather so I hate to keep her locked up when she may have a few days, but watching her closely. She didn't lie down much last night with all of the up and down, pawing and pacing but she wasn't making much noise. 
She did grunt a couple times while lying down and lifted her tail while rocking forward so I thought a mild contraction, but it did not continue. The one pyr is staying glued to her all day so I think she knows something is up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I remember you posting about the war cry when she was in labor...how funny LOL!!! My goats are soooo quiet when one of the others go in labor, they are too busy trying to peek inside LOL When Ithma kidded last month, her lil sis was in the back stall peeking over the divider wall while munching on hay...reminded me of someone at a movie with popcorn and a front row seat... hehe!

I hope she doesn't keep you in suspense too much longer, and so happy to hear the LGD is sticking with her. Nice weather helps too! I wish my does were due next week, it's supposed to be nice! I know they are gonna wait until it's cold and nasty out though!
BTW, didn't Karma kid a week before my does last year? My same two does that kidded are due again in 2 1/2 weeks LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Popcorn! :ROFL: Yeah, our girls were close last year! Karma kidded on June 22nd last year and is the only doe we had that kidded last year. Her baby (absolutely gorgeous and huge) was the one who was mauled by our great dane through the fence.  
I didn't figure she'd be the first one bred when we turned the buck out in September but apparently she felt she had dibs as the herd queen.  She was still nursing! It will be nice to see her with a baby again and she's such an awesome mom. We are only going to breed our girls once a year in the fall (on this schedule) so she shouldn't be bred so closely this next year. I may even give her a year off because she's my favorite and I want her to be around for a good long time.
I think she knows I'm watching her on the camera because she's giving all the indications of being about to pop and then she turns and looks at the camera. Uh huh, she wants PRINGLES! Tonight she's dropped even more and hollowed out and she's carrying her tail low so maybe...it would figure since tonight it's going to be down to 30 degrees. Yep, she'd do that to me.
Bandi has joined her in the next stall because her udder filled in the last 24 hours and softer ligs. Poor girl is wider than she is tall. I'm beginning to think they got bred in ranking order....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww that's right, I forgot that had happened to her baby, and remember you telling us about it. 
It sounds like Karma is playing games with you again, silly girl! And yeah I understand about waiting until it's cold out. We're in KY and Ithma decided to wait until just after midnight to have her twins, it was soooo cold.... I had to use a heat lamp and sweaters on them. Took about 2 days to get them going on their own. The buckling still gets sooo cold. The only downfall to kidding this time of year for us.
I think next time we'll plan on fall or spring kiddings, not Dec-Feb or July/Aug kids. 

Make sure you get lots of pics of your girls and their babies, I'd love to see them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LGD's do know sometimes...I think.... they can smell it coming.... so yeah....it is probably soon.... :wink: Happy Kidding... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, Karma still hasn't had her babies but we're two days ahead of my guess still. She's hoovering down everything in site that will fit into her mouth and being a general grump to everyone, pushing and prodding the other does. She also hid out by herself in the barn today instead of going into the front pasture with the herd. Her ligs are back to mushy on both sides. Her udder looks like a speed bag and is heavy.
Most of the other girls still have pencil ligs except for Bandi, who looks like she swallowed a boer buck whole. Her ligs have also softened and there's about 5 inches of space on either side of her as she walks through a 4 foot barn door. Her udder has only filled about half way, though.
Cricket (ff) suprised me tonight by having soft ligs and her tail head has lifted. She's not very big and her udder just started to develop last week (very small ff udder). I figured she'd be at the end of March girl but we may be surprised.
Rachel's nowhere close but grunts like she's in heavy labor all night long. That's great to hear on the baby monitor. :ZZZ: Still twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....being a Hoover is a sign that she's gonna go soon! Thats all Penny did yesterday and last night...vacuumed up every scrap of hay she could find!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I sure hope so, Liz! She acted ravenous tearing into a round bale of peanut hay and then tried to eat a mineral block whole, knocking a corner off with her horns and carrying it around in her mouth. I'm afraid to get my hands too close! :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! silly girl! I am just picturing her with that piece of block in her mouth LOL!!! They do the silliest things! 
Come on Karma!!!! mama is ready for them babies!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh the wait...plain torture.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is our first "home grown" year and the suspense is killing me. :GAAH: I'm dreaming of some black headed babies! Bandi had a small amount of whitish-yellowish discharge tonight, so it may be a race to the finish....or they'll both wait for a nasty storm at 3 AM and decide to go together.
Pasture breeding? Maybe not next year. Seems like our buck got everybody at once.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

I must be pretty good with my guesstimates! Today is the 12th! Okay, so I haven't officially even made it to the barn yet but Karma woke me up at 5:00 AM whining repeatedly. She never does that and it only means one thing....babies! She's been up and down all night pacing and eating.
So I'm dressed, coffee brewing, watching her on the monitor and about to head out into 28 degrees of chill. Will report after I check her, but this calling seems to be her signature. :clap:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

Just came back in from crunching across the frost covered grass, brrr! She had that wild eyed look in her eyes and was jumpy, pacing and pawing ,turning in circles, then down and up.
I'm staying in where it's a bit warmer and watching on the cam. Let's hope she waits to push until daylight when it gets warmer outside. No discharge that I could see. Ligs are gone, she's walking stiff in the back. She had a contraction and hunched up while I was out there. Finally laying back down and chewing her cud like she's going to break her teeth on it. I have a feeling that we're going to have babies today! :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

Yeah I can't wait to see some more boer babies good luck I hope everything goes well.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

Babies yet?????????????????????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

Anything??? :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

No babies yet! He udder filled in even more (very tight now) and she's even more hollow, holding that tail up and off to the side. She's having more discharge but still not heavy like she's ruptured. She's just laying there grunting. I suppose she just found it necesary to wake me up early to give me plenty of notice! She's talking up a storm, very not like her. She has that deep voice so she sounds more like a calf calling it's mother.
Another big doe has decided she wants to try to headbutt the outside of the birting stall where Karma is so had to run her out.
Looks like it's going to be a long day. She's got me groggy with blood shot eyes for sure, so I hope she's happy!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

my alpine is pulling the same thing with me!! they must be in cahoots together. I'm getting the exact same behavior from my doe on day 150... grr
and i've never heard a goat chew her cud this loud! lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

Karma's very close....and I think it will be rather quick when she decides it's time! Thoughts and prayers for a happy, healthy delivery! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Karma in labor*

No war cry yet? hehe.... I hope everything goes smoothly for Karma! You gotta post as soon as you can and pics, lots of pics!!!!!  Lots of good kidding vibes going your way!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:hair: My does are trying to drive me insane! Karma kept up her crying throughout the afternoon, she's so hollowed out I could probably touch my hands together under her spine and my fingers reach to touch under her tail. Her udder looks about ready to bust, teats pointed out and shiney. This evening she's standing there looking at me like I'm crazy.
TaTonka decided to go helter skelter on me, ramming the front of Karma's birthing pen so hard she actually bent the cattle panels! I thought she and Karma had worked out their dominance issues this summer. TaTonka seemed intent on killing her while she was down and she's one big doe. Oh yea, and she bagged up about halfway and is now discharging.
The nubian, Rachel, has filled to about 3/4 full (compared to when we milked her this summer). She's still doing her sympathy moans, and Bandi can't possibly get any wider. I'm not going to have birthing stalls for long, I'm going to have a birthing barn. 
I swear that Karma is holding out until the other three heifers, uh I mean sweet does, are ready to pop and then they are all four going to let it rip at once. I threatened Karma tonight and told her if she wakes me up at 5 AM and it's not a TRUE labor alert, I am going to squeeze her until we get kids! That's when I got the crazy look. Yep, it's a conspiracy! No potatoe chips for them tonight!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

:ROFL: your last post has me giggling. 

I pray my girls don't do this to me this year!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!!! Goat drama and the worst kind....PREGNANT GOAT DRAMA LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just an update on the thread. Today Rachel had more thick white discharge (her mucus plug) like she did two days ago. This evening it had turned to an amber color, so she's getting closer. Her udder filled in quite a bit from two days ago (looks less hairy in the photos as well). I have no idea if she has ligaments or doesn't because with that bony Nubian rump I'm not sure if it's ligs or hip bone! :shrug: I'll keep working on it. Her tail doesn't really seem hollow and she doesn't particularly look like she's dropped. I'm still looking at her cross eyed. Oddly enough, this is the first time in a few weeks she HASN'T moaned loudly with every breath as she is lying down. :chin: Oh, well she must have read this because she just started in on the monitor.
Karma, well I don't know what's wrong with her. She should have kidded days ago and has been talking up a storm with no results. She answers every goat like they are her babies. Hormonal thing! She hasn't had ligs for awhile that I can tell, very dropped and hollowed out, noodle tail held off to the side. Her udder is already bigger and tighter than it was when she kidded last year.
Bandi is as big as a house but no other signs of impending kids. She is way too padded along her tail to feel anything but a cushion so either her ligs are soft or she's just plump! Maybe both.
Val and Stormy, full sisters, are about as far along and identical. Both have tight, easy to feel ligs and only 1 handful udders (ff). I don't expect them until mid-March.
Cricket (ff) has filled her udder pretty good in the last couple days to about three handfuls.  Her tail head looks like it has risen and her tail is "floppy" but her ligs are still firm. :scratch: I don't get it either.
TaTonka lost her mucus plug a few days ago and is grunting quietly on occasion but her udder is only about halfway filled and she doesn't look to be close yet. She should also be March.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...you have to be going... :crazy:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Not too bad.  I finally figured out how to feel Rachel's ligs as she was lying down (the nubian) and it was easier to tell that way. They are still pencils so I can sleep now. :leap: I got it finally!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow sounds like the girls are gonna keep you busy! Karma did this guessing and waiting game last year, so it doesn't surprise me she's at it again!! Silly girl! Somehow we managed to know when all but one of our does were bred, and I have an old goat managing program a friend gave me that I keep the info in. If it wasn't for that program I'd probably be scratching my head trying to figure it all out LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cricket is possibly in early labor! Tonight she was spacey and out of it, her ligs are very low and mushy and her tail head has visibly risen (hollow underneath) while her sides are sunken in. She stands holding her tail in the upside down "u". I'm watching her hyperventilating on the monitor, getting up and down stretching, occasionally grunting. She was also grinding her teeth earlier this evening so I put her in a birthing stall. Her bag is probably as big as it's going to get for a ff. She lost her mucus plug three days ago. No discharge yet tonight, but her vulva is red and very swollen. She's the one I'm the most worried about because she's the smallest yearling of the three, but hopefully it will all go smoothly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How are things going with Cricket? I hope she did kid and all went well


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

She hasn't kidded yet Candice, but as a ff I don't think she's learned how to "play the game" yet. So, I don't think she's leading me on like Karma is. Karma's bag is SO FULL it has yellow urine stains on the back of it because it's too big for her to avoid it when she urinates. 
Cricket's dropped low to where she isn't wide on the sides anymore and went off her grain this morning so I'm pretty sure the babies are getting into diving position. :wink: I'm hoping it's twins and not one big baby because when it/they were kicking it shook her entire body and can be felt on both sides pretty strong. Poor girl. Baby or babies cannot be felt kicking at all today, so I watch and wait. 
Bandi decided to have some clear to light yellow stringing today as well but not showing any other symptoms. Yay me!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Stardate Log 223. Cricket's ligs are almost completely gone and I can just barely feel them at the tailhead now. She's looking very uncomfortable tonight. Karma has finally decided to get her strutted udder. One teat had filled early in the evening and then the other had filled by dinner time. At my late night check she was even more full in both teats and obviously strutted to where it looked like the hair had literally melted away from both teats in just hours. Karma also became hollow from her last rib to her hip (not just in front of her hip), the one unusual sign she gave me the day before kidding last year. Her ligs play tricks on me so I have to look for other clues. :laugh: 
The race is on......who will win? The herd queen or the yearling lowest in rank?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha!!! I can see they have you up late too! Hopefully they go soon but not at the same time!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Karma is going to win the race. Around 3 AM will be 24 hours with a strutted udder (last year she didn't get that until right after she kidded, and then filled in even more the next day). Yeah, she has to be difficult. She's been up and down, stretching, and tonight she is doing her occasional deep cow grunt. I promised her a whole bag of potatoe chips and warm molasses water if she kids tonight, and that girl will do anything for chips. But there was a stipulation, if she waits until 3 AM the deal is off. The grunting just started about ten minutes ago so it looks like she's trying to earn those chips! :laugh: 
No ligs tonight, but with Karma that means absolutely nothing. She has had them off and on for awhile now and she's even sneaky enough to have switched her udder routine around on my. Aha! But she couldn't hide that caving in belly of hers! She has less than 5 hours and 30 minutes. Knowing her, she'll kid at 2:59 AM. :roll: If she isn't playing her head games again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any news on Karma? I hope she decided it was time to get those babies out!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope she goes soon. Doesn't she know that karma will bite her in the butt one of these days? Lol I just love her name.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How are things tonight Aimee?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Last night she did absolutely nothing. Nothing! :hair: At this point I'm pretty sure she's going to go have a giant cloudburst! What's worse is that the drama queen nubian parks herself just outside the kidding stall (even props her leg up) and lays there all night moaning like she's delivering an elephant. Her ligs are the hardest ones of all and she's been doing that nightly for weeks now. (And did I mention she has the smallest belly of all, so it's not like she's miserable). If one of them went into labor at night I would never know! I'll occasionally walk out and say "Rachel, quit that drama". She's instantly stop and just look at me, but she starts up as soon as I settle back into bed. :angry: 
I suppose Karma just wants to hold the world record for going the longest with no ligs and a strutted udder. We had a nice storm blow through this morning (and already 71 degrees outside) so maybe.....
She just doesn't follow the rules. Just for that, I hope she has QUADS!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL drama...drama...drama! I'd be ready to pull my hair out too! I hope they quit the suspense act and get busy soon! I can't wait to see what Karma has this time  
My nubian/boer doe, Ithma, who kidded last month used to grunt CONSTANTLY.... 
The other night when Trouble was starting to go into labor, Snow white was sooooo noisy with her stomach, and grunting/groaning! I had wanted to set up a baby monitor, but I'd never have heard it over Snow White who insisted on sleeping right outside Trouble's stall! I am so tired I can't even sleep! Crazy I know LOL
Hopefully the girls will at least let you get some zzz's between kiddings!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope she decides to give up the kids today for you so you can get some sleep. :coffee2: My fingers are crossed for a safe kidding and healthy kids!

Tracy


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys! I've been afraid to go in to work each day, not knowing if she'll kid while I'm gone. If she waits much longer I will have to get a psychiatrist. Tonight would be great considering it's a weekend, which is probably why she wouldn't dare. That would be way too convenient for me!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have yours decided to just never have their kids. I feel like they have been super close for a month now. I don't know how you are doing it with out goings absolutely nutts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know the wait is torture....  Praying for a happy kidding.....when you can be there with her.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Udder pics added**

Thank you, Pam. I guess now I'm more worrying because daily she's having small amounts of amber colored discharge (no streaming, but light stringing) and her udder has been strutted for nearly five days now. When she kidded last year she didn't become strutted until during/after kidding and this year her udder is more strutted than it was at that time but no kids. :shrug: Roger, I am beyond nuts at this point.
Here are are two pics of four days ago and then one pic of her right after her baby was born last year. Maybe I'm just being paranoid?
She shows off and on signs of mild labor but then it just fizzles out. Baby or babies are still very active (and very large) rolling around. It/they are too big to kick anymore.
Should there be a point that I worry about mastitis with her being strutted for so long? She has to be the abnormal doe every time. Poor girl's teats are about to drag the ground.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

....feel her udder ..does it feel hot?....
if it feels normal.... then ...She should be OK...

What day is she on.. in her pregnancy?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Her udder is not hot and, while firm, does not feel hard. I have no idea what day she is on (pasture bred Sept/Oct). I swore last year that I would have due dates but life got hectic and it was just easier to turn the buck in...until now! 
I'm sure if I just forget she's pregnant she'll kid immediately. :roll: And then the rest will follow her. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds alright then....and... could drop anytime..the way her udder looks.......any other signs of kidding ...?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

No signs today but last night she appeared to be having mild contractions and was up and down pawing, pacing. She was also grinding her teeth and digging a nest, turning around in circles and kind of hopping around with her hind legs because they don't move so well anymore. Her ligs tonight are soft but definitely there, but hers come and go so that's not much help. No discharge at all today and I can't feel the baby(s) moving today (they were wild last night). While she's hollowed out and dropped, she is still just as wide as ever. I think I probably just need to relax and quit worrying about it. My only thought is that she's having at least twins this year when she had a single doeling last year, and that's why the udder is different and earlier this year. I can feel rolls/kicks on both sides simultaneously. She first began losing her mucus plug on Feb 11th (16 days ago). And so...I wait.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Your not alone I have one in the kidding stall right now for doing the same thing last night! So we wait, and eventually they have to give them up right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well.... happy kidding to you and I can't wait ...to see the wee ones..... :wink: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Pam. And Bobbi Jo, yes, sooner or later she will have to have them! It may not be until Christmas, but they will come! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome......... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, Rachel (Nubian) has had a decent amount of discharge all day today, her ligs are soft, and her udder blew up over night. Karma's udder also blew up over night, no discharge, no ligs (but they come and go). I haven't seen an udder on anything this big that didn't moo! Seriously, she has four inches of clearance between her teats and the ground. This is riduculous! Cricket, ff, has mush ligs and more udder fill but no signs of labor. Figures! I have a house full of kids for a slumber party (10) and horrible weather is moving in within the hour (tornado watches all around). Here are pictures, first of Rachel and the last two of Karma. Karma's udder looks as big as a gallon of milk if not more! Poor girl.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow those look uncomfortable. I hope they kid well and fast and safely for you!

Jan


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, Jan. Rachel looks like she might be going tonight. She's up crying and pacing. Just in time for the massive storm that's rolling in and due to hit in about 30 minutes. :shocked:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! Those are some massive looking udders! I don't think I've ever seen a boer with an udder like that! That looks very uncomfortable! Hopefully they will kid soon - but after the storm has passed! I hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you guys!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread **Rachel in labor!*

Rachel has heavy streaming and contractions, just in time for the storm! It's hailing and I'm heading out to the barn....babies soon! Pray the power doesn't go out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread **Rachel in labor!*

Oh wow perfect timing Rachel geez talk about the doe code of honor being met in full force!!! I hope everything goes smoothly out there and the power doesn't go out!! I can't wait to hear about the kiddos!!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread **Rachel in labor!*

About 12:30 AM Rachel kidded twins! :kidred: :kidblue: in that order. :dance: She has already passed the placenta and both babies have eaten. I had to hold Rachel still because she was not comfortable passing the placentas and kept wanting to walk off from them. The girl came out just fine, but the boy was a little harder because he had his right leg and head out with the left leg tucked back. I helped pull him because Rachel was pushing and he wasn't coming. Tight squeeze but he came on out that way. I was going to try to bring the other leg forward but there was no room to reach after the first leg and head came out so quickly behind the girl. Both sacks were presenting together, so was glad the girl came out by herself first! :laugh: 
Now Cricket's bag filled in all the way after Rachel had her babies and she has started calling in the last hour. It's still pouring rain outside so I'm hoping it's not going to be a double delivery night.
Getting ready to upload pics.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread **Rachel in labor!*

CONGRATS


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread **Rachel in labor!*

woot woot! congrats on the great delivery!!

pics


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel Kidded, Cricket in Labor*

Cricket is also in labor! Her udder filled quite a bit while Rachel was in labor and after Rachel's kids were born Cricket started crying. Now Cricket is having streaming, but I'm a little concerned because it's blood tinged. Getting dressed again after my nice shower. At least the storm finally blew over!
Yep, definite Doe Code of Honor! :laugh: 
Did I mention that Karma went into a seperate section of the barn and has been digging out a nice hole to stand in while she stretches over and over? No sleep for me. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel Kidded, Cricket in Labor*

A little blood is OK.....happy and healthy kidding....... :hug: ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel Kidded, Cricket in Labor*

Good luck I hope everything goes well.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel Kidded, Cricket in Labor*

sounds like they'll both kid today. at least you had time to shower! lol


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel, Cricket, and Karma kidd*

*finger's are crossed* Good luck can't wait to see picture's!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel, Cricket, and Karma kidd*

Thank you, guys. We lost Cricket's buckling (in kidding post) but I didn't get much rest. I FINALLY went to sleep at noon after being up all night with Rachel and then Cricket. Karma woke me up at 12:50 with her loud war cry again! :laugh: And I was afraid I'd miss it. Not a chance!
She was pushing and pushing and pushing but no bubble and no baby, just a lot of heavy streaming. Finally I saw just a tail. :shocked: :shocked: After Cricket, that wasn't even funny. Fortunately, Karma is much larger and it was very easy to reach in and grab the two hind legs. Unfortunately, the doeling was DOA. It looked like she had been gone for quite some time because her eyes were flat and the pupils were cloudy.  
Next was a front legs first doeling (traditional) that popped out easily followed by a rear legs first buckling (black head, black spot on back knee) that came out just as easily. :leap: Both were extremely vigorous and up in no time flat. Problem is, they are searching high for mom's teat and her teats are almost dragging the ground. :hair: 
I milked the nubian who kidded at around midnight and fed both babies about 2 oz each, working on teaching them to "low crawl" for their food. :laugh: 
I firmly believe in the Doe's Code of Honor after my 13-hour birthing spree. Rachel was around 12:30 AM, Cricket should have been at 6:30 AM, and Karma around 1:30 PM.
Total: 3 boys, 3 girls and we lost one of each. So tired!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel, Cricket, and Karma kidd*

wow! so sorry about the ones you lost. congrats on the births of so many at once and for a job well done on your part! now get some rest!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Rachel, Cricket, and Karma kidd*

WOW!!!! what a busy day!!! Your buck was BUSY BUSY BUSY wasn't he? hehe!!!! I am so sorry for the losses, and what Crickett went through, bless her heart! But so glad that everyone should be okay, and you now have 4 new kiddos!!! I can't wait for some pics of Karma's kids when you get a chance to post them!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Tatonka kidded**

Well, nobody looked like kidding was immenent this morning so at noon we loaded up and went to the beach. We returned to hear the LGD barking at us and she wouldn't stop (never done that before). Then I heard a baby goat crying to went so investigate. I found three babies that weren't familiar running around the outside of the barn! We brought them into a birthing stall and saw we had three dried off, energetic, and well fed doelings! Then Tatonka (mom) came running into the barn to investigate so we put them all in a stall together and gave mom some grain and warm molasses water.
Triplet girls! :leap: :clap: Sorry I missed it, but glad all went well. Will upload pics tomorrow. These girls have some big block heads!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Tatonka kidded**

NICE!!  Doesn't get much better than that! :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Tatonka kidded**

congrat's on the healthy baby's!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Tatonka kidded**

wow! congrats! you deserve a triple blessing after all the heartache you've had recently!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Tatonka kidded**

Thank you guys. :grouphug: This was refreshing after last weekend's events for sure.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Bandi ligs mushy**

It looks like it's Bandi's turn now. Earlier today her ligs had softened so I put her in the birthing stall. Last check her ligs were mush and she has dropped/hollowed out (within two hours). She is also panting and slightly sweaty so hopefully babies by at least tomorrow! 
ray: For a safe, non-eventful kidding for this girl (has kidded 3x before) and then I have two ff left. That's what I'm really dreading now after the last one. :sigh:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Bandi kidded**

Well after making me sleep with one eye open most of the night, Bandi kidded :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: this morning at about 10:20! :leap: It was an easy delivery with everybody coming head front legs and head first, with exception to the second girl who had a leg tucked back. She delivered just fine that way, though! All of the babies are big, up, and eating. Still waiting for Bandi to pass her placenta. I know she's glad it's over with! The two girls have brown heads and the boy has a black head like his dad. Will get pics up later. Next year, I'm going to have to space these a little further apart!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Bandi kidded**

A big congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Bandi kidded**

Thank you, Pam! :hug: The placenta has been passed and collected. I've never been so happy to see a placenta before!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

Well, for all of my worrying the second ff kidded while I was grocery shopping! She gave no warning at all and ligs were hard this morning! She had her single red buckling delivered, dried off, placenta passed (somewhere in the pasture) and was nursing him. He's following her happily around the pasture as she grazes. :leap: We only have one ff left to kid now and the season is done for us (whew!). Stormy looks like she will kid twins, so keeping a close eye on her now.
So far we have 11 babies on the ground: 7 girls and 4 boys (plus lost 1 girl and 1 boy during kidding). I absolutely love seeing all of the babies run all around the pasture and our LGD's are doing an awesome job. Even the 4 month old puppy, Troop, is doing excellent. He stayed with all of the babies in the barn during the day and once they got old enough to go out to pasture with the moms he followed them. He is glued to their sides. Life is good!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

:leap: See...she knew you were worried and decided to ease your burden! Congrats on all the new herd members :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

Thank you Liz! I'm so thankful it's been a breeze since our first day of kidding. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

OMG Aimee where have I been!!! Sheesh!!!! CONGRATS ON ALL THE NEW KIDS!!!!!! I gotta get over and see if you've posted pics! I'm so happy everything is going smoothly! Sure is nothing as fun as watching the kids socialize and play!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

Thank you, Candice. :hug: Since our initial birthing drama of 3 does in about 12 hours it has been a cake walk. :wink: Two had kids when I wasn't even home and all are healthy/eating well. I was posting pics as I went but the last two got away from me. I think I'm going to get a big group picture of everybody and post it at once. :laugh:

7 girls, 4 boys (one ff left to kid and looks like twins). The girls are all brown traditional (half with moon spots in their capes, 2 or 3 are paints). The boys have either black heads or are all brown. :laugh: How did THAT happen? (2 black heads, two brown). Was really hoping that last red boy had been a doe.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**



> Thank you, Pam! :hug: The placenta has been passed and collected. I've never been so happy to see a placenta before!


 HeHe...we get excited over the strangest things....but ...we love our goaties.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

Down to the last one for the year! This evening Stormy's ligs had sunk so I put her in a stall. Just went and checked on her and now her ligs are mushy, she's posty, and has light panting. ray: for twins and not a big single because she's bigger around than the other two ff who both had single bucklings. I'm so nervous about the ff deliveries, so hope this is smooth and uneventful. Should be by some time tomorrow....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Valentine kidded**

Any updates? I hope and pray that Stormy has or had an easy time of it!! We have one doe left too, and she's not real big bellied yet. She's technically a ff <she aborted during her last preggo>. She is inbred <shares the same sire as our buck>, and so far the people we bought them from have inbred their does to this sire line and ended up with huge kids. I am hoping she draws outside the box and has a kid that isn't hard to get out! Especially when she was getting 10lb kids from this kind of breeding...scary!
Good Luck!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

Thanks Candice! No updates so far. She is walking really loose in the back end with slow turns.  I let her out of the stall around lunch time because it's 85 degrees and too warm to be inside all day but am keeping a close watch on her. So far she's just lying around in the shade. Her full sister (Valentine) kidded in the afternoon around this time so hoping I can catch her. I'm listening on the monitor and checking every 30 minutes. I'll be glad when we are finished with deliveries for the year!
When is your girl due? Sounds like she may have a really big baby! Inbreeding can be a good thing if the sizes are that large!
I never weighed our babies this year (except the one we lost at the vet who was 9 lbs), but they all looked to be between 8 and 10 except Valentine's little buckling who was maybe 6-7 lbs. That was a blessing!
The ff all had hard pencil ligs (like the nubian) so they are much easier to tell changes in, and hers was pretty quick. Yesterday morning she was hard, then sunken/softer by early evening, and mush late last night. It would be nice if she waited for the weather to cool off a bit, like 8 or 9 tonight, but I can only hope! Any time is good as long as it is uncomplicated. :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

This afternoon Stormy's ligs went back to firm. How weird is that? Do they get softer in the evening? I'm still putting her up in the stall but will try not to lose much sleep. Her udder is as big as her sister who freshened already so....not long. All of my girls have been pretty close together and I can't imagine she was the only one who ran fast enough to avoid getting pregnant in this 3 week window.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

Love when the ligs play tricks! my first doe to kid did that to me. 
My doe is due April 26th, but I wonder if she'll last that long. She was pasture bred, so we'll see. I'm keeping an eye on her as her ligs were very hard a few days ago and now they have sunken in a bit. 
The last does will be sad, but a relief too...sad that there are no more kids to expect right now, but a relief that everyone has had their turn and nothing dramatic 'preggo wise.'


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

Stormy kidded twins! :stars: Not bad for a ff, and no problems at all. Actually, she kidded between the heavy down pours today. One storm rolled out and she kidded before the next rolled in. I had turned her out into the pasture for an hour because she was having a fit in the stall (mush ligs like for days, no discharge). When it started sprinkling and everyone came back in but her, we found her and two nursing kids in the pasture. Missed it again! Mom and babies are doing well, placenta passed (in the stall). She's very protective, to the point of butting at me and trying to bite me when I carried her kids into the stall. :shocked: She must have waited for me to let her out and run right out to kid.
She had :kidred: :kidblue: The girl is solid black and the boy is black traditional. Both look like they are about 6 lbs each, lucky for her! Don't know where that solid black came from! Her full sister threw a solid red buckling this year. Their father was a solid red boer buck, but black? :laugh: Sweet! That's it for us for the season. It's great, but glad it's over for another year.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

congrats! what a good mamma goat, doing it all by herself! can't wait for pics of the solid black!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

Awww Congrats!!!!! I am so glad that things went well for Stormy, and how funny that she had them between the storms....Stormy....storms...hehe!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Perfect7 Kidding Thread *Stormy mush ligs**

A big congrats... :thumb:


----------

